
Ask HN: Which distributed web platform should I sink my teeth into? - mcrider
IPFS, Dat, Swarm, Sia, Storj -- I know they have some differing features but which platforms seem the most promising? I&#x27;d like to deep dive into this world but would like to choose a platform with longevity, developer friendliness, and good features.
======
itamarst
"Use a distributed web platform" is not a goal, it's a means to a goal.

What are you trying to achieve? What is your goal? What would success look
like?

~~~
mcrider
Lets say a method to store arbitrary content in a distributed fashion that is
permanent and optionally private (encrypted, with the ability to share). I
think all of them have this, but the encryption/sharing abilities vary (i.e.
you may have to roll your own).

------
cdvonstinkpot
MaidSafe seems most promising, IMO.

